

SOA: Sample Apps and Their Development and Deployment Flow - tvalent2
https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2014/06/03/soa-sample-apps-and-their-development-and-deployment-flow/

======
rosem
90% white males — what an outrage! :p

